# The Enrichment Thread



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about doing this for a couple of weeks....I hope people think it's a good idea.

Possibly more with mammals than any other class of animals, it's essential to feed their busy busy minds with good enrichments. It's something that we constantly refer to on this section of the forum, but then all too often we see depressing pictures like this....


Or like this poor civet caged in a converted vivarium....


Or a cage filled to the brim with soft toys. Here's a tip....soft toys aren't really that enriching, unless the animal does this to them..... 


But these animals really do need enrichments *EVERY SINGLE DAY!* They need constantly switching up, with new challenges being introduced, or we're just not doing right by our pets! But coming up with new ideas all the time can be difficult, and lack of time and budget constraints can understandably make enrichments fall by the wayside.....I say "understandably" because it happens to the very best of us.

SO I thought it might be a good idea to start a thread on which we can all get creative and share our ideas, if you're up for it? There's a little used Facebook group dedicated to the subject, so why not address the issue more regularly on here?

Here's the thread to share pictures/ideas/recipes etc to make the lives of our pets super exciting.....almost as exciting as this...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58-atNakMWw
....one of the simplest and best enrichments I've ever seen!

In my job, I'm constantly trying to get across to people that enrichments don't _have_ to involve food. 


You could play with texture, scent or just a random toy. Here's one that my coatis LOVE to swim around in! 

But then, of course, there is nothing more enticing than the promise of a tasty treat! 


And here's a short vid of Kenny with his suspended heavy duty indestructible treat ball ((£20 from horse feed shop).....click on this pic to watch....


Anyone else got anything they'd like to share? I hope so! Would also be nice to see any enclosures that you're particularly proud of, or if you've seen any brilliantly kitted out ones in any zoos......let's get inspired!:2thumb:


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to have a huge cardboard box full of smaller cardboard boxes and tubes loosely chucked in. Chuck in the odd small chicken bone and my Rats used to love it!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Put a pic up


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

You forget what rats do best! They shredded and wee'd in it until I chucked it out a few weeks later.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

thegreatpretender said:


> You forget what rats do best! They shredded and wee'd in it until I chucked it out a few weeks later.


That's true! 

I hate to admit this, but rats are the only animal I just cannot stomach. At work I'll always get someone else to deal with them.....really give me the creeps.

Still, at least David Attenborough hates them too, so I'm in good company!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, poor rats, not their fault! :sad:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> Aw, poor rats, not their fault! :sad:


No, I know! I'm sure they're great, and I always recommend them as great pets for kids....they just make my flesh crawl, and I'm really embarrassed to admit it.:blush: It's possibly to do with the weird HUGE testicles...but at work we have only females, and I'm still not into them. I used to work at The London Dungeon, and we had a load of very mutated grim rats there...not to mention the HUGE evil wild ones lurking around in the dark (if you're ever there, ask a member of staff about the legend of "DOGRAT"!), so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it most likely does. My friend is a huge animal lover, but 40 years of marriage to a farmer means she can't look at rats in the same way as I do. She loves little furry critters, but just can't quite get away with rats - most likely to do with a stand off against a very aggressive rat in the barn.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thought I'd post a couple of photos of my APDs enclosure - lots of climbing ropes and wooden bars, tunnels etc to keep them occupied.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been thinking of starting a thread like this for a while, glad we have one now.

Must admit though I didn't read the original post properly to begin with and just scrolled through pics. I was rather horrified at the marmie cage and thought you where showing of your "enriched" cage with a parrot toy and bed sheet. Moral of story is read everything properly before jumping to conclusions :blush:.

Will get on posting some pics, I don't have many mammels though I like to be creative.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> Thought I'd post a couple of photos of my APDs enclosure - lots of climbing ropes and wooden bars, tunnels etc to keep them occupied.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/animal%20photos/xmaseve12.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/animal%20photos/DSCF2275_zps44a3cacf.jpg]image[/URL]


That's great....plenty to do!:2thumb:



Lacerta. said:


> I have been thinking of starting a thread like this for a while, glad we have one now.
> 
> Must admit though I didn't read the original post properly to begin with and just scrolled through pics. I was rather horrified at the marmie cage and thought you where showing of your "enriched" cage with a parrot toy and bed sheet. Moral of story is read everything properly before jumping to conclusions :blush:.
> 
> Will get on posting some pics, I don't have many mammels though I like to be creative.


Brilliant. Hopefully if we can fill a thread with loads of good pics, then new keepers or people stuck for fresh ideas have something to use as a reference


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope these are ok to post!
Why I am glad the world understands animals needs better!
These were taken from old slides scanned onto the pc
This is Longleat in the 70's


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I think whilst it's important to remember how far we come with husbandry techniques, lets not make this all about negativity. Far better to keep this about sharing tips. 

Here's a new toy I picked up for the coatis. It wasn't cheap (about £20), but it could be replicated for less cash, and has loads of great hidey holes for treats! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I also think it would be great if we could share tips for cheap toys etc on here and maybe let people know of we see a bargain anywhere.
We are starting to increase our animal collection again so ideas for cheap toys and resources are always welcome.
Now it's better weather I really need to get the ferrets sorted with a new digging box and some new tunnels.


----------



## EmmyRVN (Apr 28, 2014)

It is worth looking at the Kong company - as well as their dog and cat toys they do Kongs for smaller animals like ferrets.

I love this thread : victory:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really liking this thread  something I use is wild bird feeders from [email protected] the link if you want to see it http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/bird-and-wildlife/wild-bird/wild-bird-feeders/suet-holder



I use that one and a round one and stuff whole bananas, biscuits or anything in them for my kinkajou to pick at, much better than a food bowl and keeps her occupied for ages...very cheap too at £2 x


----------

